# 2011 Lowveld Payment



## Dori (Nov 6, 2009)

I was able to pay my 2011 Lowveld MF's very painlessly this year.  Simone was very prompt in processing the payment, and sent me the clearance code.  I e-mailed www.thespecialists@rci.co.za yesterday to give them the code, and they replied this a.m., telling me my week is now deposited.  

Dori


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been concerned about emailing a credit card as last time that was not a secure site. Has that changed?
Liz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2009)

*Secure Site?  We Don't Need No Stinkin' Secure Site.*




Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I have been concerned about emailing a credit card as last time that was not a secure site. Has that changed?
> Liz


I send credit card data via 2 separate E-Mail messages sent from 2 separate E-Mail services (e.g., Yahoo, Lycos). 

One message contains the card number.  The other gives the expiration date & security code. 

Zero problems since we've been doing it that way -- i.e., ever since we bought Lowveld Lodge back in 2003 or so. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Laurie (Nov 6, 2009)

Alan, I suggest breaking up the cc number into 2 parts. What's not secure about the way you're doing it is that not all cc software requires the security code. And anyone can guess at the few possible exp dates until something goes thru. 

Personally I'd use phone or fax these days, since international calls aren't too expensive.


----------



## Pro (Nov 6, 2009)

I sent my clearance code yesterday morning for my 2010 week.  Later that day it was deposited.  However my new Lowveld Lodge 2010 week 48,deposited a little over 1 year in advance, is only pulling less than half my deposited 2009 week.  My 2009 week can pull the DVC resorts (no 2 bedrooms ), but my 2010 week won't pull DVC.  Is this normal ?    Anything I can do ?

Joe


----------



## Dori (Nov 6, 2009)

Liz, I have never had a problem doing this in the past, although I did have someone in Pakistan charge stuff to my card once!  LOL.  The cc company felt the number was stolen when we purchased gas.  Apparently gas stations are notorious for this.

Alan, next year I will follow your advice.  Thanks.

Joe, I am seeing the the same phenomenon.  I am hoping that it is because few people have made deposits so far in advance and the inventory just isn't there yet.  I'm going to keep a very close eye on this.

Dori


----------



## cdimi (Nov 6, 2009)

My 2010 & 2011 weeks are very weak traders. My 07,08,09 got me a 2 bd Beach Club Villa, Summer Bay House and Club Regency on Marco Island. I can't pull any Disney in Florida or Hilton Head. My sisters Spicebush pulls both.


----------



## Pro (Nov 6, 2009)

Dori said:


> Joe, I am seeing the the same phenomenon.  I am hoping that it is because few people have made deposits so far in advance and the inventory just isn't there yet.  I'm going to keep a very close eye on this.
> 
> Dori


Hi Dori,

Thanks for the quick reply.  My new 2010  week goes from Nov. 2009 to Nov. 2012.  I should see Spring/Summer 2010 DVC weeks which I can't.    My 2009 week can see these weeks.

Joe


----------

